# Fibromyalgia: effect of exercise



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure Mailing List:


> quote:[Fibromyalgia: effect of exercise.][Article in Norwegian]Tidsskr Nor Laegeforen. 2004 Oct 7;124(19):2475-8.Kurtze N.HUNT forskningssenter Institutt for samfunnsmedisin Det medisinske fakultetNorges teknisk-naturvitenskapelige universitet Neptunveien 1 7650 Verdalnanna.kurtze###medisin.ntnu.no.PMID: 15477883BACKGROUND:Fibromyalgia is a chronic widespread unexplained musculoskeletalpain syndrome with decreased pain threshold. Because the etiology offibromyalgia is unknown and the pathogenesis is unidentified, treatment islargely symptomatic and not standardised. The pain and fatigue reported byindividuals with fibromyalgia results in a relative sedentary lifestyle,hence also a decrease in the fitness level of skeletal muscles.MATERIAL AND METHODS:In order to assess the effect of exercise infibromyalgia, the Cochrane Controlled Trials Register was reviewed; 17studies of exercise interventions on cardiorespiratory endurance, musclestrength and/or flexibility were selected.RESULTS:The results from the studies are inconsistent but low-intensityaerobic exercise regimens were found to be one of the few effectivetreatments. In these studies, however, subjective pain levels fail to showsignificant improvement, although improvements are seen on other parameterssuch as improvement in the number of tender points, in total myalgic scoresand reduced tender point tenderness, improved aerobic capacity, physicalfunction, subjective well-being and self-efficacy.INTERPRETATION:The group exercises varied from 1 - 3 times per week,sessions from 25 minutes to 90 minutes; the duration of the programmes from6 weeks to 6 month. Most of the programmes were low-intensity dynamicendurance training with a working rate at 50 - 70 % of maximal heart ratein relation to age.------------------------------


----------

